# TV-Karte

## roli11

Hallo,

möchte gerne in meinem PC eine TV-Karte einbauen, wer kann mir einen tipp geben, welche TV-Karte geeignet ist und wie die dazugehörige Software benötigt wird.

bin für jede Antwort sehr dankbar

roland  :Cool: 

----------

## micmac

Hi,

how about posting German in the German section of this board?  :Smile: 

Regarding the TV card I'd head over to http://www.linuxtv.org and check out what cards are supported. Their wiki should be helpful regarding the status of cards +-> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

Cheers

mic

----------

## gcasillo

Ich weiß nur wenig Deutsch...

Erste, gehen Sie zu diese Forum. Sie sprechen Deutsch dort.

Ich habe eine Hauppauge WinTV-GO. Es ist eine nette Karte. Auch billig. $30-$40 USD. Ich benutzte tvtime. Es war einfach angebracht.

Auch suchen Sie nach MythTV. MythTV ist sehr kompliziert, aber es kann mehr machen. MythTV and Tivo sind änlich. Hauppauge PVR-250 und PVR-350 sind guten Karten mit MythTV.

Ich hoffe daß dieses hilft!

----------

## tomk

Moved from Multimedia to German.

----------

## JoHo42

Ich habe eine TerraTec Analog TV Karte, mit einem BT848 Chipsatz.

Du mußt bei den TV Karten auf die Chipsätze achten.

Schau mal im Kernel unter V4L (Video for Linux) dort findest du die Module

und dann weißt du auch welche Chipsätze unterstützt werden.

Wie gut oder schlecht die unterstützt werden ist dann die zweite Sache.

Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle über eine DVB-T Karte nachdenken.

Was möchtest du noch mit Analog? Außer Kabel gibt es kein Analog mehr.

(fast nicht mehr).

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Linuxpeter

LeadTek WinFast 2000 XP (TV mono, Radio stereo)

----------

## nightmarez

ich habe eine avertv 770 dvb-t ohne hardware encoder, was aber bei einem pc über 1ghz nicht stört. ich benutze hauptsächlich xine zum abspielen, aber auch mplayer kann das signal on the fly encodieren. xine hat dazu noch ein schönes OSD in dem auch das EPG angezeigt wird... echt feine sache. als tv programm proggie kann ich nur tvbrowser empfehlen -> www.tvbrowser.org . dazu habe ich ein php skript geschrieben, mit dem ich zeitgesteuert aufnehmen kann und das per klick auf die jeweilige sendung in tvbrowser, also noch einfacher als showview  :Razz: 

gruß

nightmarez

----------

## pir187

ich nutze eine hauppauge wintv!/go zusammen mit tvtime und bin hoch zufrieden.

bei bedarf kann ich meine kernel-config posten.

pir187

----------

## lostSoul

 *pir187 wrote:*   

> ich nutze eine hauppauge wintv!/go zusammen mit tvtime und bin hoch zufrieden.
> 
> bei bedarf kann ich meine kernel-config posten.

 

bt8x8 / cx23881 Chip?

----------

## pir187

die wintv/go hat einen bt878 - chipsatz. zumindest meine, die schon rund drei vier jahre ihren dienst tut. vielleicht gibt es neuere revisionen mit anderen chipsätzen - k.a. ...

pir187

----------

## redflash

Bei Analog-TV kann ich sowohl Karten mit dem Connexiant cx88 und Philips saa7134 empfehlen. Habe beide Chipsätze am laufen. 

Die erste Karte ist eine Leadtek Winfast 2000 XP  mit dem Connexiant Chip. Als zweite kommt eine Tevion Karte zum Einsatz. 

Der Philipschip läuft ohne Probleme. Man muss nur dem Kernelmodul die richtigen Parameter übergeben.

Mit dem Connexiantchip hatte ich lange Zeit so meine Schwierigkeiten, aber mittlerweile läuft sie ohne Aufwand wunderbar. Die Treiber sind mittlerweile gut genug.

Ob es sinnvoll ist eine Analoge-TV Karte zu kaufen solltest du dir wirklich überlegen. Wenn du in einer Gegend wohnst in der DVB-T Empfang möglich ist, dann hol dir lieber eine solche Karte.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht auch mal hier nachsehen

```

/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r1/Documentation/video4linux

```

Meine billige Karte wird vom kernel nicht unterstützt, läuft aber nach einigem hin und her auch. Allerdings kann ich nicht alle Sender, die für TV und unter WindowsXP verfügbar sind und auch keine Radiosender empfangen. Ich weiß allerdins nicht, ob das u.U. an der Software liegt.

----------

## Jinidog

Kann man denn mit einer digitalen Karte auch das analoge Kabelkanal empfangen?

----------

## lostSoul

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Kann man denn mit einer digitalen Karte auch das analoge Kabelkanal empfangen?

 

Nein, außer das sind so Hybrid-Karten die beides können.

----------

## Toastbrot

Sorry, habe hier jetzt nicht alles gelesen. Ich habe eine ALDI TV-Karte mit Phillips Chip. Die macht wesentlich bessere Auflösungen als viele Karten mit BD Chip. Und: Ich habe schon oft gelesen, dass diese Karten nicht unter Linux laufen würden. Stimmt aber NICHT, läuft ohne Probleme! Ich kann das Teil nur empfehlen. Ich benutze TVTime.

----------

